# Washington region thread



## mrwithers (Jun 25, 2014)

I'm between Redmond and Duvall and don't know that many local horse people yet. I'm currently building a barn and pasture on my property for my quarter horse Java and my gf's horse. Right now I'm boarding in Monroe while my horse is in training so I've made some friends. Would be nice to meet some other guys my age (I'm in my early 30s) to ride with though. I like back country riding and camping.


----------



## TessaMay (Jul 26, 2013)

I'm in the same area as you - live in Cottage Lake area and my horse is kept in Monroe off of 203 because who can afford Woodinville/Redmond boarding costs? :lol: 

I board at a small barn with 1 - soon to be 2 - other boarders. I've only been there a few months, but love it so far - trails off the property, small but nice arena, other horses my BF can borrow and most of all, great BO's. 

I am determined to be an avid trail rider, my mare is determined to not be a trail horse, so we are working on a compromise :wink:


----------



## mrwithers (Jun 25, 2014)

I couldn't find a decent quality stable near me, even for a higher price. They all had major issues and weren't worth the extra costs. I did board at Rock Meadow Equestrian in Sammamish for a month and thought the facilities were great. Eventually I went to Monroe because that's where I found a great competitive trail trainer, Kim from 5 Star Horsemanship.


----------



## TessaMay (Jul 26, 2013)

To be honest, I haven't even looked closely at stables in the area. I've had good luck in Duvall, Snohomish and now Monroe though. I won't stall my mare and she has behavioral issues with other horses, so finding a place that fits us can be a challenge.


----------



## mrwithers (Jun 25, 2014)

Almost all of the expensive show barns I checked had crappy or no turn out. Very sad. I saw lots of horses with health problems related to being stuck in stalls all day.


----------



## JohnWayne (Mar 26, 2013)

I love Kim at 5Star, she's one of my best friends! I live in Bellingham and ride with a SAR group up there when I am home. I travel a lot for work though.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

as my avatar says, I live in Bellevue, and ride out of Bridle Trails state park. I am landlocked, since I do not own a trailer, but if any of you ever gets a hankerin' to ride the trails at BTSP, pm me and I'll meet you there. I know the trail system better than a NY taxi driver knows the Big Apple!


----------



## mrwithers (Jun 25, 2014)

My gf and I have a trailer and will definitely be riding bridle trails once we move our horses to my property this summer. I'll let you know when we do


----------



## GracielaGata (Jan 14, 2012)

Also, if you are all looking for area specific stuff, Facebook is fairly good for that. ) I too am in Washington- though eastern- and am a member of several FB groups specific to WA. *Many* of the members are from western WA.


----------



## mrwithers (Jun 25, 2014)

GracielaGata said:


> Also, if you are all looking for area specific stuff, Facebook is fairly good for that. ) I too am in Washington- though eastern- and am a member of several FB groups specific to WA. *Many* of the members are from western WA.


Any suggestions for FB groups? I found Backcountry Horsemen of Washington's page but they're not very friendly to asking questions. The chapter closest to me is the Tahoma one and they weren't very friendly to me on FB either. I got the vibe that if you aren't 70yo and already know everyone they don't want to hear from you.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

yeah, we could go to facebook, but the idea is to find out from who is HERE, which are from out area. besides, forum rules prohibit posting links to facebook.


ok, here's a question:

have any of yoiu Washington folks made the ride from the North Cascades highway (near Rainy Pass), down into Stehekin, and stayed at the ranch?


----------



## TessaMay (Jul 26, 2013)

The WA FB groups that I have seen are nothing but drama... 

I haven't heard of that ride Tiny, but it sounds awesome. I'd love to do overnight rides eventually.


----------



## mrwithers (Jun 25, 2014)

I'm not suggesting leaving this for FB, would just be nice to have some other options for hearing about local events and such.


----------



## GracielaGata (Jan 14, 2012)

tinyliny said:


> yeah, we could go to facebook, but the idea is to find out from who is HERE, which are from out area. besides, forum rules prohibit posting links to facebook.
> ok, here's a question:
> have any of yoiu Washington folks made the ride from the North Cascades highway (near Rainy Pass), down into Stehekin, and stayed at the ranch?


Yes, from HERE would be better, but thought I would throw that out there. 



TessaMay said:


> The WA FB groups that I have seen are nothing but drama...
> I haven't heard of that ride Tiny, but it sounds awesome. I'd love to do overnight rides eventually.


Yep, there can be LOTS of drama. I have learned to read around it and close those posts so I can find other stuff that is useful and important. 
I am VERY drama free, and those types drive me batty, so I just ignore them. 



mrwithers said:


> I'm not suggesting leaving this for FB, would just be nice to have some other options for hearing about local events and such.


Nor was I suggesting leaving.  And totally was thinking like you are- looking for an easier way to get local events. I can PM you them links if you want them, since someone said I can't post them here.


----------



## Stichy (Jan 25, 2013)

I'm from Castle Rock and I ride a QH and an Appy!  I usually ride bareback, but when I don't I ride western. I ride on the trails at home, in my yard, in the field, and at the barn where my horses is boarded (Green Horse Arena), and sometimes at Happy Trails when I go to gaming shows.


----------



## boosteddreams (Sep 5, 2014)

I'm in Snohomish and have my Fjord pasture-boarded nearby. He's just being started under saddle but I want to start trail riding him when he's ready. I am trailerless for now but have some small trails nearby that I haven't yet explored. I'd love to meet other horse people in the area who like to hit the trails, as I'm new to horse ownership up here (from CA originally) and don't know any good trails.


----------



## mrwithers (Jun 25, 2014)

boosteddreams said:


> I'm in Snohomish and have my Fjord pasture-boarded nearby. He's just being started under saddle but I want to start trail riding him when he's ready. I am trailerless for now but have some small trails nearby that I haven't yet explored. I'd love to meet other horse people in the area who like to hit the trails, as I'm new to horse ownership up here (from CA originally) and don't know any good trails.


I'm also from CA. I moved up here so I could be closer to the mountains and have land to keep a horse on. How far are you from the Lord Hill trails?


----------



## boosteddreams (Sep 5, 2014)

I haven't checked the mileage, but I'm off Three Lakes so not terribly far.  Lord Hill is the only trail system I'm at all familiar with up here, and it's gorgeous, I just need a trailer!


----------



## horsecrazygirl (Apr 23, 2012)

I'm in the Redmond/Duvall area as well! Not sure how long I will stay here for though. Dad has the CA bug again. 

Anyway...I ride TWH's and a half Arab/TWH. I ride trails. Plenty nice ones right behind my house. I am learning to ride both western and english at the moment.


----------



## mrwithers (Jun 25, 2014)

What are some good restaurants where you can access via trail and tie up at? I've heard there's a place off the Sammamish river trail. I've seen people tie up at the Starbucks on Novelty Hill Rd near the Redmond Ridge trails but that place isn't very accommodating for horses but people do it anyway.


----------



## ApolloRider (Feb 14, 2013)

I'm from Bellingham! Way up North.

We have beautiful trails up here at Mt. Baker.
Unfortunately, I too have no trailer.

I've heard of a restaurant with a viewing window and they do events in there for people to watch. I can't remember the name though 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

that might be at Rhodes River Ranch. up past Oso.


----------



## ApolloRider (Feb 14, 2013)

Yes tiny!
I'm pretty sure that's the name


----------



## JohnWayne (Mar 26, 2013)

Hi Apollo! I'm from Bellingham too! Rhodes River Ranch is the barn with the restaurant. It is a gorgeous facility and if Bonnie is still the chef the food is excellent!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

They sometimes have a clinc by this Portuguese rider, who has a stable in Maine now . Blanking on his name, but he is a very interesting dressage clinician, so if you have a chance, go see him. "Vitor".


----------



## mrwithers (Jun 25, 2014)

Just heard from the Cle Elum ranger district that there is a real possibility of opening some of the back country trails as soon as April due to the lack of snow. It depends on how March plays out


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

that is not such a good thing. it means danger of forest fire will be very high this year, bugs will be bad. it's like we haven't even HAD a winter!


----------



## TessaMay (Jul 26, 2013)

At 60 degrees in February, I'd say we haven't had a winter! I'm wondering if we're in for a hot summer or a cool one - I'm hoping a bad winter won't be followed up by a bad summer, but at least that would make fires and draught less likely. We sure don't need anything driving hay prices up more than they already are. 

But who knows, it's WA so we could have a random snow storm (for us) or freeze in March or April despite having such a warm winter so far.


----------



## GracielaGata (Jan 14, 2012)

TessaMay said:


> At 60 degrees in February, I'd say we haven't had a winter! I'm wondering if we're in for a hot summer or a cool one - I'm hoping a bad winter won't be followed up by a bad summer, but at least that would make fires and draught less likely. We sure don't need anything driving hay prices up more than they already are.
> 
> But who knows, it's WA so we could have a random snow storm (for us) or freeze in March or April despite having such a warm winter so far.


Our weather over here in eastern WA has been a joke for winter as well!
It drives me batty when horse people say they are loving it... have they not considered the hay prices come this summer?! We have been here 3 years almost, and hay has gone up every year that we have bought it. 
And I also don't want to see any fires like last year.


----------



## TessaMay (Jul 26, 2013)

We already seem to have higher hay prices than most of the country and they go up each year. This has been the first year I have actually purchased hay rather and being on full board that includes hay and it sure has opened my eyes. That and being on this forum where I learned that $19 a bale for orchard is considered highway robbery in most of the country... 

I've also missed being about to go snow shoeing this year. I will put up with the rain and the cold as long as there is snow in the mountains and a nice spring/summer on the way.


----------



## mrwithers (Jun 25, 2014)

Yeah, I can't say I'm happy about the lack of snow. I usually spend all winter playing in the snow. So far I've only been out snowmobiling/snowbiking 6 times and the snow was never deep enough to ride off-trail. Last year it was almost as bad but then in Febuary we had a huge dump that saved the season.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Everything here is expensive! I am always shocked to hear members from other places in the US speak about such and such a price as "high", when to me it's a steal!

why gasoline is pricey here is a real mystery. we have that refinery at Cherry Point, two hours away from Seattle. so, why do WE pay 20% more than the rest of the nation?


----------



## TessaMay (Jul 26, 2013)

I wonder about hay as well, why is it so high when it's grown here in the state?! 

At least there are places around WA where land is cheaper (though not as cheap as lots of other states) but the area you, I and Mr. Withers live in Tiny, is not it! 

That's one thing I miss about living down in the Enumclaw area, full care board usually tops at $400 and you can find good pasture board for way less.


----------



## GracielaGata (Jan 14, 2012)

TessaMay said:


> I wonder about hay as well, why is it so high when it's grown here in the state?!
> 
> At least there are places around WA where land is cheaper (though not as cheap as lots of other states) but the area you, I and Mr. Withers live in Tiny, is not it!
> 
> That's one thing I miss about living down in the Enumclaw area, full care board usually tops at $400 and you can find good pasture board for way less.


From what I understand at least for here in eastern WA... a good majority of our hay gets shipped overseas to Japan and the nearbys. So it is hard for us to compete with what they will buy it for. I have been told a lot of the big farmrs hay just to sell it overseas. Here locally we have the Hutterites who produce top quality hays... but I am told it mostly goes overseas. My horses hate orchard, and I tend to not feed alfalfa, so I get another local to me hay (6 miles down the road local, lol) ... and I still spend $200 a ton for non-orchard, timothy or alfalfa non-irrigated hay!!


----------



## GracielaGata (Jan 14, 2012)

mrwithers said:


> Yeah, I can't say I'm happy about the lack of snow. I usually spend all winter playing in the snow. So far I've only been out snowmobiling/snowbiking 6 times and the snow was never deep enough to ride off-trail. Last year it was almost as bad but then in Febuary we had a huge dump that saved the season.


6 times is 6 more times than we had enough snow to do squat with, mrwithers! Where in western WA are you again? I am not native WA and associate all western/coastal WA as having less snow than we do here in rural Spokane... guess I was wrong.  
Last year it was the same for us here too- not enough of a good winter. But then we got a massive melt off followed by a cold freeze and my pastures became ice rinks. The horses had to be carefully coaxed out so they could live in our yard for a while, as it was the only flat, unfrozen land we really had.


----------



## mrwithers (Jun 25, 2014)

GracielaGata said:


> 6 times is 6 more times than we had enough snow to do squat with, mrwithers! Where in western WA are you again? I am not native WA and associate all western/coastal WA as having less snow than we do here in rural Spokane... guess I was wrong.
> Last year it was the same for us here too- not enough of a good winter. But then we got a massive melt off followed by a cold freeze and my pastures became ice rinks. The horses had to be carefully coaxed out so they could live in our yard for a while, as it was the only flat, unfrozen land we really had.


We had snow as low as 500ft in November near Redmond. I went up near Stevens Pass to ride on 11/23. Then made a couple of trips up to Gallagher from Salmon La Sac near sno park near Cle Elum. There was actually enough snow up at 6k feet then but now it's melted. I made a few trips to Stampede Pass off i90 but the roads were icy with bare spots.

Here's the top at Stampede Pass ~4200ft in early January with only about 6" of snow. Usually 3-4ft of snow up there by then


----------



## GracielaGata (Jan 14, 2012)

mrwithers said:


> We had snow as low as 500ft in November near Redmond. I went up near Stevens Pass to ride on 11/23. Then made a couple of trips up to Gallagher from Salmon La Sac near sno park near Cle Elum. There was actually enough snow up at 6k feet then but now it's melted. I made a few trips to Stampede Pass off i90 but the roads were icy with bare spots.
> 
> Here's the top at Stampede Pass ~4200ft in early January with only about 6" of snow. Usually 3-4ft of snow up there by then
> View attachment 598202


That is a cool pic! Makes me think we shoulda went farther west when we moved here!


----------



## mrwithers (Jun 25, 2014)

Went for a ride at Soaring Eagle park in Sammaish this morning and the conditions were epic. Mostly dry and sunny through the bare trees. However... getting there wasn't so easy. I prepped everything the day before and checked tire pressures. Got up at 6am and it was freezing so when I went to extend the divider to load my horse it was frozen stuck. Luckily I have a spare trailer ball and tongue which I smashed into it as hard as I could until it finally became unstuck. So far so good. No major problems. Then turning onto i90 from 405 the wheel well on the trailer somehow bounces and breaks one of the sheetmetal screws holding it on. It bounces and catches the tire which explodes and is immediately noticeable so I pull over. I'm on that section of i90 with a solid wall and only maybe a foot or two for me to get in to change the tire. I manage to change the tire and remove the twisted wreckage of the wheel well in 15 minutes. Another 15 minutes to limp the trailer to a gas station and fill the spare which was low. Stressful day but a good relaxing ride to even it out.


----------



## horsecrazygirl (Apr 23, 2012)

A bunch of horsey people I know trailered to bridle trails today.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

horsecrazygirl said:


> A bunch of horsey people I know trailered to bridle trails today.



did they perchance go for the "meet up" group? I was going to be with that group, but was not here today ( I mean, I was not in Bellevue).
otherwise, I could have met you all! durn!

will you come again some time?

@Mrwithers: I can't beleive you went thrrough all that and didn't just turn around and go home. how big is Soaring Eagle? what sort of trails? hills?
Cougar mountain is our usual go to place to trailer to , or Taylor, if we want to ride somewhere different frm Bridle trails and don't want to go far. this means when I am going along with a friend who has a trailer.


----------



## mrwithers (Jun 25, 2014)

tinyliny said:


> @Mrwithers: I can't beleive you went thrrough all that and didn't just turn around and go home. how big is Soaring Eagle? what sort of trails? hills?
> Cougar mountain is our usual go to place to trailer to , or Taylor, if we want to ride somewhere different frm Bridle trails and don't want to go far. this means when I am going along with a friend who has a trailer.


Soaring Eagle is great because it's just slight hills and drains well in most places but it's not very big. It's 600 acres with 12mi of trail. I mountain bike there a lot but horses are also allowed. We were the only horse people there all morning.


----------



## TessaMay (Jul 26, 2013)

I got out for a nice ride on Saturday (meaning, my horse wasn't involved :wink. My boyfriend and I took out the two geldings who are also boarded at my barn and they were both great horses. First time really getting to explore the trails near the barn since I wasn't having to deal with my darling mare's drama :?

I did give Tess a good workout (including a little walk on the trail) on Sunday though. She was being an extra special brat, so she got an extra special long workout.


----------



## ApolloRider (Feb 14, 2013)

tinyliny said:


> Everything here is expensive! I am always shocked to hear members from other places in the US speak about such and such a price as "high", when to me it's a steal!
> 
> why gasoline is pricey here is a real mystery. we have that refinery at Cherry Point, two hours away from Seattle. so, why do WE pay 20% more than the rest of the nation?



Tiny,
We pay more because of Canada. Our prices up here are even higher than yours down in Seattle. 
Gas is still cheaper here than it is up there. We get TONS of Canadian traffic here. They haven't been shopping so much because their dollar has dropped but our fuel station has not seen a drop in Canadian gas buyers.


----------



## Paintthehorses (Nov 20, 2014)

Anybody else around the Walla Walla area?


----------



## horsecrazygirl (Apr 23, 2012)

Tiny, I don't think it was for the meet up group. I am not sure. I didn't get to go. Not enough horses or space in the trailer. I hope to ride down there some day. I grew up marveling at the area whenever I passed through it. Really want to ride it lol.


----------



## horsecrazygirl (Apr 23, 2012)

Hey tiny im gonna be at the trails tomorrow! The tavern ride or something like that....will you be there?


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

huh? tavern ride? sounds intersting. pming.


----------



## horsecrazygirl (Apr 23, 2012)

I hate the mobile version of the site. I can't see me pm's.


----------



## mrwithers (Jun 25, 2014)

My gf and I went out to Lord Hill Park for a short ride on Saturday afternoon as a training ride for the horses. We worked on separation, and stopping and waiting until told to go even when the other horse started moving. It was only my horses' second trail ride and he did great. He's still nervous passing people on the narrow trails but doesn't seem to care on the big wide trails. We saw quite a few other horse riders out there too. Did anyone else get out for a ride this weekend?


----------



## TessaMay (Jul 26, 2013)

We borrowed another boarder's geldings and went out on Saturday too. It was a long ride, but not as good as it could have been. We explored some new areas of the DNR land and the path we took was uphill and super rocky, so it was slow going and not much fun for any of us. I won't be taking that way again, which is unfortunate because it there were a lot of turn-offs that I would like to explore, but just not worth it. We ended up leading them most of the way down the rocky section to help them out a little. 

The weekend before I actually made some great progress with my mare going out alone. She is sure she knows the way home better than me and that there are shortcuts I know nothing about (they all dead end or go to private property). I let her take the way she was sure would go home, rather than trying to force her the correct way and she eventually worked it out for herself. We took several trips back and forth from the place I asked her to turn home to the dead end she thought would take her home until she finally made the choice to trust me and go where I asked. It was a huge step for her, because she believes she always knows best. 

We passed some very scary pipes, logs and rocks, but she didn't attempt to go down any of the other paths she thinks are short cuts, just went where I asked. It was HUGE for her, though I'm the only one who realizes just how much :lol: You could tell it was pretty mentally exhausting for her though by how tired she was when we got home.


----------



## mrwithers (Jun 25, 2014)

Awesome! We went mountain biking in land that connects to DNR forest land Saturday morning down near Fall City at a place they call Tokul. I wonder if it all connects via the web of trails and logging roads out there.


----------



## TessaMay (Jul 26, 2013)

It might in a really roundabout, long way. The direction we go from our barn takes you toward Ben Howard road and then the turn off we followed way up took us pretty near Highway 2 before we headed back home.


----------



## TessaMay (Jul 26, 2013)

If any of you (particularly my fellow Eastsiders) board at a barn that would be willing to do short-term quarantine board (30 days) let me know. We've got a mule coming home from Sunnyside soon and don't have a good way to quarantine her where we board. She seems very healthy, but you never know what they can pick up at a feedlot, so I want to be careful.


----------



## mrwithers (Jun 25, 2014)

I'll ask my barn in Monroe since they have some pastures with shelters that normally get used later in the year but it's been fairly dry so they might consider a 30 day pasture board.


----------



## AQHA13 (Apr 19, 2017)

Introduce yourselves.
Hello all! My name is Brittney and my mare's name is Abbe. I am an avid hiker but also enjoy trail riding. I have been riding since I was little and got my mare 8 years ago as a yearling. I do have a trailer and would be excited to hear about any proposed get-together rides! I can't guarantee I'd get it off work but I sure would try. I live just 30 minutes North of Yakima in the Wenas Valley.
What do you ride?
A horse...
How do you ride?
western at the moment, looking for an aussie saddle, used to ride english
Where do you ride?
Primarily the LT Murray and Wenas Wildlife areas, but I have also ridden at chinook pass (pleasant valley and sheep herders lake), White pass, Conrad meadows, and Easton + John Wayne trail.


----------



## mrwithers (Jun 25, 2014)

What's your favorite place to ride out there? Have you ridden Teanaway Community Forest?


----------



## AQHA13 (Apr 19, 2017)

Recently my favorite place has been Cascade Park and Mud Flats in the LT Murray. There's numerous places to explore and I love the terrain. It's shrub steppe and the higher elevations are more timbered.
I have not ridden in the teanaway area, but I have hiked a bit up there and the area is beautiful, definitely on my list of favorites.


----------



## Eolith (Sep 30, 2007)

I'm a bit late to the thread, but I am another Western WA resident and rider. I live in the outskirts of Redmond, not far from Ames Lake. My family owns a small boarding facility that I manage. We have a retiree Warmblood mix and two BLM Kiger Mustangs who are our primary riding horses. I work on dressage with them, and I'm fairly serious about trying to get out and hit the trails more with them. In fact, in a couple of weeks I'm hoping to bring my gelding to a Mounted Orienteering event (hopefully I won't make too much of a fool of myself).

Unfortunately I don't have any trails that are accessible from where the horses are kept, so I have to trailer out to wherever I ride. Soaring Eagle Park, Bridle Trails, the Redmond Watershed, and the pipeline trail have been some common trail destinations in the past. I also want to try out Cougar Mountain some time soon, although I need to do a little more "reconnaissance" on foot before I try dragging my horses out there.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

eolith, I can show you around Cougar. that's one place i know. maybe we can get X into the trailer, if yo come and get me!


----------



## mrwithers (Jun 25, 2014)

I'm just up the hill from you Eolith. I'm bringing my horse home in mid May so I'll be riding the Redmond Ridge/Watershed/Pipeline more soon. Have you ridden Ames Lake Forest yet? I'm pretty sure they allow horses since it's private land that allows non-motorized recreation use. I've only mountain biked there once but I think you can connect it to the Snoqualmie river trail


----------



## Eolith (Sep 30, 2007)

I LOVE the Ames Lake Forest. Actually, I have spent the last three days in a row hiking all over it with my dog. I've been hiking that forest for about a year and a half now, and I'm still learning new trails on it. Part of the reason I love it is because it is private and there aren't policies about keeping dogs on leash -- so my dog has an absolute blast scurrying back and forth, investigating whatever her heart desires. (Of course I'd like to note that as a responsible dog owner, I do call her back to me whenever I see or hear other trail users -- which is often rare. In these last three days of wandering that forest, I haven't seen another soul!)

Horses are definitely permitted on that land. Unfortunately as far as I know, there is no good place to realistically park a horse trailer... so unless you live somewhere where you can access the trails on horseback, it's really difficult to have the opportunity to ride them. If you figure out a way, let me know and I would happily serve as your trail guide if you need one!

Here is a photo that I took today from the viewpoint on that land, looking down towards Carnation.


----------



## mrwithers (Jun 25, 2014)

I usually ride my mtb from the top side where there isn't any parking like you said. I heard from a mtb friend that they park in a lot near the tolt hill rd bridge and there is a trail entrance nearby. I'm not sure if the entrance there is technically tolt-mcdonald or ames.


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

Hey guys! I just wanted to pop in and wish you many adventures and lasting friendships on your thread.

The Texas Friends thread has created a group that gets together even in our big state of Texas .. for friendship, food, and rides .. One that depends and calls on each other when needed. And we've even done some horse, dog and tack trading..

Wishing you all the same kind of group...

Go Washington area people!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

thanks, TEx. we Washingtonians are nice, but we aren't no Texans. 

I have gotten together with some other WA folks, but since I have not trailer, I depend on the kindness of strangers.


----------



## mrwithers (Jun 25, 2014)

Finally brought our horses home for the summer and went for a long trail ride in the Redmond Watershed Preserve and Redmond Ridge. The Redmond Ridge trails have such nice footing we ended up cantering on the straight sections. Now that both of our horses are in the same location it'll be easier for us to trailer out, even on weekdays after work for rides


----------



## ApolloRider (Feb 14, 2013)

Looks beautiful!


----------



## Kiara (Aug 27, 2008)

Hello everyone. We are considering moving up your way. Since the horses will be coming with us and we are new to the region, I was hoping to get some recommendations from you guys. We are looking at the Tumwater area.

Any farriers y'all can recommend? Vets to use or stay away from? Hay suppliers? Feed suppliers? Favorite trails?

Any tips would be welcome. Thanks!


----------



## TessaMay (Jul 26, 2013)

I'd love to help, but sadly know nothing about Tumwater :neutral:

It's a great state for horse people in general. I mean, it's expensive here, hay especially, but there are a lot of places to ride, whether you're interested in trail riding or showing. Good luck!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

this is a video from Youtube of this fellow who canters through the local parks
https://youtu.be/1_UL7RCObcA


----------



## Kiara (Aug 27, 2008)

We did see no matter where we went there were horses. How expensive is hay? Coming from Texas, can't be that much more.


----------



## AQHA13 (Apr 19, 2017)

"We did see no matter where we went there were horses. How expensive is hay? Coming from Texas, can't be that much more."

Just depends on when and where you buy it. A few months ago I made a trip to Ellensburg to buy hay because I found nice orchard grass at $140 a ton. Now, on craigslist, I can find comparative hay at $200+ a ton


----------



## TessaMay (Jul 26, 2013)

Definitely depends on where you buy, how much and if you haul it yourself. Around here you can get low quality local for a good price $4-$10 a bale, but it's usually not good enough to feed by itself. I buy a bunch in the summer to feed as my main hay because I have two extremely easy keepers who pound hay. I can scatter it around and not worry if they ruin half of it. 

High quality Orchard, Timothy and Alfalfa from Eastern WA is expensive. If you haul it yourself from Eastern WA or get a large amount coming over on a semi you can get it for the kind of deals listed by AQHA13. Through my local feed store, 2nd cutting alfalfa is $340 a ton, orchard $380 and timothy $389. That price doesn't include delivery. While my area may be a little higher than some others, those are pretty typical prices for the western side of the state when purchased through a feed store.


----------



## Kiara (Aug 27, 2008)

How long does that last you? Not familiar with that measurement. We usuallygo by bale.


----------



## Eolith (Sep 30, 2007)

Kiara said:


> How long does that last you? Not familiar with that measurement. We usuallygo by bale.


One ton will typically last a single horse 3-4 months, depending on their size and how easy or hard a keeper they are.

You can run the calculation yourself: determine roughly how many pounds of hay you feed your horse each day. Divide 2000 lbs (one ton) by however many pounds that you feed each day. Your end result will be the number of days that one ton will last you.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ApolloRider (Feb 14, 2013)

Hey everyone! We should get this thread moving again! 🙂


----------

